# " Back Light Macro Tricks"



## surapon (Jan 27, 2014)

Dear Friends.
When I am boring from typical Photos shooting, I try to do some thing difference. Here are some of my tricks.
Enjoy
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jan 27, 2014)

When I am boring from typical Photos shooting, I try to do some thing difference. Here are some of my tricks.


----------



## surapon (Jan 27, 2014)

When I am boring from typical Photos shooting, I try to do some thing difference. Here are some of my tricks.
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## fugu82 (Jan 27, 2014)

Very beautiful, Surapon!


----------



## yorgasor (Jan 27, 2014)

I love the grasshopper photo! Very nice.


----------



## jprusa (Jan 27, 2014)

Thank you very much Surapon! very Nice.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 27, 2014)

surapon said:


> Dear Friends.
> When I am boring from typical Photos shooting, I try to do some thing difference. Here are some of my tricks.
> Enjoy
> Surapon


Dear Surapon,

I like the first photo of the leave ... it is very nicely lit.


----------



## Sanaraken (Jan 27, 2014)

Great photos! Thanks for sharing. I really need to take out my new 100L and start shooting flowers.


----------



## Menace (Jan 27, 2014)

Thank you for sharing


----------



## surapon (Jan 27, 2014)

fugu82 said:


> Very beautiful, Surapon!



Thanksssss, Dear fugu82.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jan 27, 2014)

yorgasor said:


> I love the grasshopper photo! Very nice.



Thank you, Sir, Dear Friend yorgasor.
The Bad Winter storm is comming to our homes/ Wake county, soon, Please take care your family and your self.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jan 27, 2014)

jprusa said:


> Thank you very much Surapon! very Nice.



You are welcome, Dear jprusa.
Glad that you like these Pictures.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jan 27, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Friends.
> ...




Thanks you, Sir, Dear Rienzphotoz.
Have a great work week.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jan 27, 2014)

Sanaraken said:


> Great photos! Thanks for sharing. I really need to take out my new 100L and start shooting flowers.



You are welcome, Sir, Dear Sanaraken.
Yes, Please do that, Shoot any flowers ( Back Light) and share with us in this GREAT CR. post.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jan 27, 2014)

Menace said:


> Thank you for sharing



You are welcome, Sir, Dear Menace.
Thanks that you come to see these photos.
Have a great day, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## danski0224 (Jan 27, 2014)

I can play too


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 27, 2014)

surapon said:


> When I am boring from typical Photos shooting, I try to do some thing difference. Here are some of my tricks.



Thanks for bringing this up, I absolutely love back lighting and do it very often.

In my experience, the problems are a) the limited dynamic range of Canon @low iso so you need some kind of fill flash or risk blown highlights, b) Lightroom isn't ready for it, the highlight recovery & fill shadows sliders aren't strong enough so you need to revert to some special software or method (DxO, Photomatrix or fake hdr/fusion with enfuse or such).


----------



## surapon (Jan 27, 2014)

danski0224 said:


> I can play too



Wow, Beautiful Picture, Dear danski0224.
Thanks for post here to let us see the great picture like this.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jan 27, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > When I am boring from typical Photos shooting, I try to do some thing difference. Here are some of my tricks.
> ...



Dear friend Marsu42.
Please Post your Back lighting Photos here to let us see, and enjoy too.
Thanks for your great Tricks too.
Have a great day.
Surapon


----------



## danski0224 (Jan 27, 2014)

surapon said:


> Wow, Beautiful Picture, Dear danski0224.
> Thanks for post here to let us see the great picture like this.
> Surapon



I took that one late in the day last fall. Just happened to look down, on my way out, and noticed how the sun was illuminating some leaves. I think it is some sort of ground cover. If not, seedlings that preferred to stay low to the ground  I'm not a plant expert.

Had to bust out the camera and take a couple of pictures. A couple turned out nicely.


----------



## Oceo (Jan 28, 2014)

I've been reading entries at this site for a number of years. Surapon's images finally persuade me to join so I can not only learn from the postings of others but also share some images that speak to the topic. One such should be attached, taken in our garden October, 2009.


----------



## 2n10 (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks for sharing your technique for dealing with boredom. Great looking shots.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 28, 2014)

Request to every one who is posting their awesome back lit macro shots: please share the settings used, especially the flash power settings ... it will be very helpful for people like me. Thanks.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 28, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> please share the settings used, especially the flash power settings



My experience: for this, ettl is great. You have to experiment just a bit with flash ec & camera ec, what is required is to expose to the right w/o clipping whites, raise the shadows enough so you can further raise them in post w/o shadow noise or banding, but not so high that the texture is destroyed. Using a flash bracket (moving animals) or multiple off-camera flashes (static scene) is smart to avoid a harsh drop shadow and texture flattening. If you shoot in anything other than noon sun use a cto gel, it saves you removing the horrible blue flash color cast in postprocessing.


----------



## alexturton (Jan 28, 2014)

surapon said:


> When I am boring from typical Photos shooting, I try to do some thing difference. Here are some of my tricks.



This last picture is lovely


----------



## danski0224 (Jan 28, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Request to every one who is posting their awesome back lit macro shots: please share the settings used, especially the flash power settings ... it will be very helpful for people like me. Thanks.



No flash used in the photo I posted.


----------



## jprusa (Jan 28, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Request to every one who is posting their awesome back lit macro shots: please share the settings used, especially the flash power settings ... it will be very helpful for people like me. Thanks.



No Flash for the one I posted.


----------



## surapon (Jan 28, 2014)

Oceo said:


> I've been reading entries at this site for a number of years. Surapon's images finally persuade me to join so I can not only learn from the postings of others but also share some images that speak to the topic. One such should be attached, taken in our garden October, 2009.



Dear New friend, Oceo.
Glad that you join us as the member of CR. site. Yes, I just join them Since August 2013 too, after come to read their post for 2 more years. If you observe their posts, You can find that Most of the Members are PRO, Or SEMI-PRO and have so much knowledge in photography , that they try to share with us---Yes, I have learn so much of new techniques and new Ideas for our love " HOBBY ".
Yes, After i Observe your beautiful Photo, You already have the ARTISTIC Ability in your heart and your brain---Now, Just keep on learning in the " HOW - TO ", and you will be one of the best Photographer in the near future.
Good luck and good hunting ( for the best Picture).
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jan 28, 2014)

2n10 said:


> Thanks for sharing your technique for dealing with boredom. Great looking shots.



Dear Friend , 2n10
You are welcome, Sir, Nice to talk to you.
Thanks for your good words, That Make my days.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jan 28, 2014)

jprusa said:


> Here is one I did today.



Wow, Wow, Wow, Dear friend, jprusa.
Beautiful Arts work-------Please take care of your sensor in the camera-----Do not burn her yet----Ha, Ha, Ha.
Have a great Tuesday.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jan 28, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Request to every one who is posting their awesome back lit macro shots: please share the settings used, especially the flash power settings ... it will be very helpful for people like me. Thanks.



Dear Friend Mr. Rienzphotoz.
Yes, I will do next time.
These two Photos, I use F. wide Open because I want background blur.
Thanks.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jan 28, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > please share the settings used, especially the flash power settings
> ...



Thank you, Sir, Dear Friend Marsu42.
Thanks for sharing your Great Expertise, that we all can learn from you.
Have a great day, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jan 28, 2014)

alexturton said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > When I am boring from typical Photos shooting, I try to do some thing difference. Here are some of my tricks.
> ...




Thank you, Sir, Dear alexturton.
Thanks for your commend.
Surapon


----------



## jprusa (Jan 28, 2014)

surapon said:


> jprusa said:
> 
> 
> > Here is one I did today.
> ...


Thank you Surapon.


----------



## Oceo (Jan 31, 2014)

surapon said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > Request to every one who is posting their awesome back lit macro shots: please share the settings used, especially the flash power settings ... it will be very helpful for people like me. Thanks.
> ...



Gear used for the butterfly image I posted : 1D X @ 1/8000 sec, 135mm + 1.4X II extender @ f/5.6, ISO 2000.


----------



## surapon (Jan 31, 2014)

Oceo said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Rienzphotoz said:
> ...



Thank you, Sir, Dear Oceo.
Thanks for your details of setting.
Have a great weekend.
Surapon


----------

